# Primer and Premise discussion



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

My Primer and Premise for believing the next Civil War is imminent is linked above. This page is dedicated to debating the merits of this belief.
Trust me when I say, I would love nothing more than to be wrong about this.
However, I would be sickened beyond comprehension if I became convinced that this will not happen, and then it did.

Please understand my position.
I consider myself a "pessimistic optimist". That sounds like an oxymoron, I know.
I always prepare for the worst case scenario, and then hope for the best. I never want to be caught off-guard, but I pray that the Lord keeps me safe from harm. I never WANT to use what I've prepared for, be it gear, skills, food/water reserves, etc... to resist or survive the horrible futures my mind imagines. I do not take pleasure in exercises of morbid fantasy. I don't want to be a hero, and I surely don't want to die due to my own ignorance or lack of planning.
At my root, I am a realist. I know that history is a brutal bitch. She teaches with the lash and the blade. She is impartial to creed, race, nationality, wealth, or status. She expects her lessons to be learned and NEVER forgotten. Humans, however, have short memories and even shorter attention spans. That's why our ancestors started writing stuff down. Things their unknown offspring NEEDED to know. Yeah, there's a lot of chaff mixed in, but there are nuggets of knowledge inked onto paper more valuable than all of the earth's wealth combined.
One of those nuggets is man's penchant for power.
Power is driven by greed, greed driven by unbridled selfishness, selfishness driven by evil.

It is this boiling desire for power that drives men to war.
The pot has been bubbling for decades. The final ingredients now loom over it.
I believe we are witnessing the first stages of our next civil war.
I pray I'm wrong, but I'm preparing for the horrific reality to come if I'm right.

What say you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The pot didn’t have to boil over, but this has been a long time in the works. 
Now that the Left and the Globalists have dumbed down the public, they are spending a lot of money to turn up the heat. 
The instigation has deep pockets and lunacy seem to be taken as the pseudo norm, now. That being the case, I don’t see the pot being taken off the heat.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I thought this might be a good time to give this and Kowboy's other related threads a chance to re-surface.....unfortunately.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

A boa constrictor is a very calm patient killer.

He holds on with all of his power and waits for the right time to squeeze tighter.

That is what is happening to the world now. The elite are waiting for us to exhale so it can get its last stranglehold on us.

Yes, *we must be prepared for civil war *for we will never again have the chance to fight back. 
We should all be not only prepared for our families but be prepared to organize our communities. 
We have to look forward and proceed forward.

*So next *we have to decide what a civil war would look like, ie. duration, locations, intensity, collateral damage, etc.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I think the US and most of the world is really just a frog.. in a boiling pot.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*How To Prepare Now For A Civil War.
*
All here are Preppers. I have no doubt that all of our families are prepared for now. But most of us are not prepared for a game changer like civil war. That immediately begs questions regarding duration, intensity of violence, locations impacted most by it, collateral damage rippling throughout the country. But of course none of those questions have answers yet. So how can we afford to plan for civil war?

My suggestion is to plan for free in your mind only. One such action is to prepare multiple leadership plans in your head that are options that can quickly be executed if necessary.

In my working life I went into businesses in trouble and tried to untrouble 'em. Most businesses fail either because of lack of money to work with or fast growth and leadership style failed to grow with the business. If we go into a civil war atmosphere a one trick horse may get your family killed.
*
Mind Experiment:*

Assume you have one leader for your 5 member family in your home. 
This makes the score X (Members) at 1 L (Location) or * X, 1L.*

Assume because of the chaos you take in another family. Now it's *2X, 1L.*

Later you ally with a neighbor down the street. Now its *3X, 2L.*

You may end up organizing half of your neighborhood.

Now assume that the sole leader has an immediate family member with a most serious illness. I think the potential problem becomes more clear now.

*Plan For This:*

What would cause you to up your leadership plan? What would that plan be? Pros and cons of it?

What would cause you to go from Plan "B" to Plan "C"?

Who would be the best leaders? How to recruit them?

Below is a one hour seminar I put on a lot of times to teach how to spot personalities of total strangers in a second. It does work. It would be most useful in this exercise. We get our feelings hurt because we assume everybody is like us when they are not. Not all or planners, doers, leaders, followers, etc.

Take the time to learn this now. You may not always be the best leader so know when you are about to get into trouble and need help.

Free Seminar: *Spotting Personalities*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You can vote your way into socialism but you have to shoot your way out.​


----------

